# NEW YORK | Two Fifty West 81st | 73m | 239ft | 18 fl | T/O



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

Lobby mockup









https://www.instagram.com/danlobitz/


----------



## hateman (May 8, 2013)

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...gned-two-fifty-west-81st-see-new-photos/19786


----------

